# Dukali-Bali wood from Guyana



## louisbry (Jun 13, 2012)

Had a small diameter piece of Dukali-Bali so I made a modified slimline. The accent is from pickguard material. Comments are welcome.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 15, 2012)

Looks better in person.........


----------



## SteveJ (Aug 15, 2012)

Also looks pretty good on the screen!


----------



## edstreet (Aug 15, 2012)

This looks like bloodwood.


----------



## bitshird (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty Wood, it made a fine looking pen, pretty unusual wood, there isn't a lot of printed matter, but it's definitely not of the blood wood family/specie. Nice find!!


----------



## gbpens (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice touch with the pickguard bands. Very attractive piece.


----------

